# Maya Bay



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

My first of the year. Boats in Maya Bay, Phi Phi Island, Thailand Acrylic on 22" x 10" MDF Board reference taken from my daughters's photographs following her trip there last year.







C & C Welcome
Steve


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding! You're getting better all the time. My only crit would pertain to the shadow behind the boats. It just looks a little off.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Dick, I appreciate your comments, however the darkness behind the boats is where the rock face disappears inwards to form an overhang and a shallow cave.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Jo.
Steve


----------

